
EFF 30th Anniversary - afkqs
https://www.eff.org/tags/eff30
======
afkqs
They're having a livestream today
[https://supporters.eff.org/civicrm/event/register?id=265&res...](https://supporters.eff.org/civicrm/event/register?id=265&reset=1)

